# lm_sensors-2.8.1, i2c-2.8.1, kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r2

## mikemxyzzy

I re-compiled a kernel without i2c support, emerged i2c and lm-sensors. It is almost working, but I get the message: 

```
No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
```

when I run sensors-detect.

Modules are:

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

i2c-dev                 3968   0  (unused)

i2c-core               15524   0  [i2c-dev]

nvidia               1632224  11

```

I rebooted after I compiled the kernel, so /usr/src/linux reflects the kernel I am running.

What am I missing?

----------

## etnoy

Do you use DevFS?

----------

## darkweaseljedi

I'm having the same problem..   (using the new 2.4.24 kernel, had the same problem with the previous 2.4.22 kernel)

devfs is enabled.

i2c is not enabled in the kernel at all.

my modules are (after running emerge i2c and modprobe i2c-dev)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> ...

 

thanks

darkweasel

----------

## mikemxyzzy

Yes, I am using devfs, and have it automatically mounted at boot.

[/quote]

----------

## mikemxyzzy

Solved:

I downloaded the sources for lm_sensor 2.8.1 untarred them and ran prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh. That created the device files and allowed sensors-detect to run.

----------

## darkweaseljedi

Same solved for me as well.

Perhaps the ebuild needs this step added to it?

Do the files last after a reboot?  I haven't checked that.

darkweasel

----------

## pjp

 *Quote:*   

> Installing Gentoo
> 
> Having non-GUI problems with the Installation Guide? If you're still working your way through it, or just need some info before you start your install, this is the place. All other questions go elsewhere.

 Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## SuSEQ

I had the same problem, and upon readingthis thread, I downloaded and ran the mkdev.sh script.  Now sensors-detect start loading modules, but when it should start the actual detedtion, it segfaults!  I'm using the latest gs-sources, and just recompiled i2c and lm_sensors. (emerge -eD lm_sensors, that was)

Anyone having a clue in here?

Greetings,  SuSEQ

----------

## mikemxyzzy

Can you run sensors-detect after the modules have loaded? Are you sure you have the i2c stuff disabled in the kernel?

----------

## SuSEQ

 *mikemxyzzy wrote:*   

> Can you run sensors-detect after the modules have loaded? Are you sure you have the i2c stuff disabled in the kernel?

 I compiled the i2c stuff as modules; sensors-detect starts to load its modules, wherein it succeeds, but then segfaults at sensor detection.  Here's what I get:

```
LoneGunman root # sensors-detect

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built-in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 System vendor (DMI): VIA Technologies, Inc.

 BIOS version (DMI): 6.00 PG

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-viapro' for device 00:07.4: VIA Technologies VT82C686 Apollo ACPI

Use driver `i2c-matroxfb' for device 01:00.0: MGA G100 [Productiva] AGP

Probe succesfully concluded.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-viapro' already loaded.

Load `i2c-matroxfb' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

modprobe: Can't locate module i2c-matroxfb

Loading failed... skipping.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO):

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Segmentation fault

LoneGunman root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

i2c-dev                 4576   0  (unused)

i2c-viapro              3564   0  (unused)

i2c-proc                7312   0

i2c-core               13988   1  [i2c-dev i2c-viapro i2c-proc]

LoneGunman root #

```

I am logged in as root, so that can 't be the problem; included is also a lsmod, to show that the i2c modules _are_ loaded.

Greetings,  SuSEQ

----------

